# Diamond Resorts International to Present at Telsey Consumer Conference



## artringwald (Sep 25, 2014)

> Diamond Resorts International, Inc. (DRII) announced today that President and Chief Executive Officer David Palmer is scheduled to present at the Telsey Advisory Group Consumer Conference being held at the InterContinental in New York, NY on September 30, 2014



http://www.heraldonline.com/2014/09/25/6359346/diamond-resorts-international.html?sp=/100/773/385/

I wish I could be there to ask questions.


----------

